# September issue is up and guess who is in it



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

https://www.crappienow.com/pros-cons-of-jig-size/

www.crappienow.com


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

Awesome! Congratulations chaunc!!


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Respect!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Thanks again, you ol' showoff. --Tim


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

would it kill ya to smile?? nice job!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

How’s this, EZ.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Good god I'm so confused..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

chaunc said:


> How’s this, EZ.


You know you got a pretty smile, no net needed ..


----------

